# Flu Shot



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Should I get a flu shot? I've never had one before and early this year I got the Swine Flu and it jacked me up badly.	Should I get a shot now? I don't know much about that stuff at all. Like could the shot itself cause me issues.... make DP/DR really bad for a while?

any input is appreciated.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Should I get a flu shot? I've never had one before and early this year I got the Swine Flu and it jacked me up badly.	Should I get a shot now? I don't know much about that stuff at all. Like could the shot itself cause me issues.... make DP/DR really bad for a while?
> 
> any input is appreciated.


I am not going to be much help, but I think it is a personal decision. For me, and having DP, I wouldn't personally. I didn't get flu shots before the DP because I feel there are so many strains of viruses out there anyhow, but if you think it feels right, please get one. I have never had one, so I don't know if it is better to get one before the flu season hits.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

mourningdovespirit said:


> I am not going to be much help, but I think it is a personal decision. For me, and having DP, I wouldn't personally. I didn't get flu shots before the DP because I feel there are so many strains of viruses out there anyhow, but if you think it feels right, please get one. I have never had one, so I don't know if it is better to get one before the flu season hits.


I never got one.. Then a guy at work gave me the Swine Flu. It was around the time that i got DP/DR.. they say the flu and sickness is like the number one trigger for panic disorder.	I know people who had the worst time while having a flu that turned into other things.

Thats one reason i'm thinking. Normally I wouldn't but this time may be I should because i've heard being really sick just tears you up big time with panic disorder and or dp/dr


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> ...they say the flu and sickness is like the number one trigger for panic disorder.	I know people who had the worst time while having a flu that turned into other things.
> 
> Thats one reason i'm thinking. Normally I wouldn't but this time may be I should because i've heard being really sick just tears you up big time with panic disorder and or dp/dr


It sounds like a good idea! Hmmm...Interesting about developing panic disorder after the flu!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm that's strange I had some viruses a few times and then I got my bad anxiety problems although I think I was always an anxious person


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Merrr... I don't know I am kind of paranoid and have heard those swine flu shots can really fuck with some people. I know a lot of people who get the flu shot and then get the actual flu as well so it can hurt as much as help depending on the person you are. I am actually just getting over the flu I only had it for about a day. I don't like shots and crap like that I don't plan to get one.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Dont do it. I could ellaborate but I see that *MassagePatriot* is already on it


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Merrr... I don't know I am kind of paranoid and have heard those swine flu shots can really fuck with some people. I know a lot of people who get the flu shot and then get the actual flu as well so it can hurt as much as help depending on the person you are. I am actually just getting over the flu I only had it for about a day. I don't like shots and crap like that I don't plan to get one.


I'm anti-vaccine and pro-natural health and wellness so the only info I got for you for vaccines is negative. The only one I believe in is for preventing tetanus.

Here's a good video:


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

MassagePatriot said:


> I'm anti-vaccine and pro-natural health and wellness so the only info I got for you for vaccines is negative. The only one I believe in is for preventing tetanus.
> 
> Here's a good video:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PbSpPs05YAc


like that lady... in PETA... who uses medication to stay alive that only exists because of animal testing.

I never wanted to ever take a flu shot. But the Swine flu JACKED ME UP. and it was right when DP/DR kicked in and everything. You can read up on flus and people with panic disorder. It takes you out hardcore. My brother decided to get flu shots (he has panic disorder) after getting the flu like 4 times in a row and it was horrible. I dont know what to do cause I don't like this type of stuff either. But I get the feeling like the flu is partially to blame for me tipping over into DP/DR. I know other people who kind of tipped around that time. They get the flu, it gets bad.. may be it turns into something more. then the body freaks out and panic attacks hit... which we all know is like DP/DR crack.	puts you "in the hole" fast.

Its all about pros vs cons.. I believe in natural stuff too.. and i fool myself as much as the next person. as if the food I eat. clothes I wear or anything is "natural" or possible ot even be "unnatural" like its from another existence.	I'm weighing pros and cons at this point. Obviously if i could go back in time i would have gotten the swine flu shot as It may have helped me in not triggering this problem I face now.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> like that lady... in PETA... who uses medication to stay alive that only exists because of animal testing.


LOL you would be surprised what wouldn't exist without animal testing. PETA is a bunch of BS anyway.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I will say this, the first time I was admitted to the hospital for dp I got a flu shot (Early October 09) and then I got the flu anyways around Thanksgiving. It sent me over the edge mentally and I had to be hospitalized again because I was suicidal. That flu turned into bronchittus and I wound up on inhalers again for Asthma. I also had a cough for half of forever.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Vitamin D proven far better than vaccines at preventing influenza infections*:

http://bit.ly/aRRCH1


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Inzom said:


> *Vitamin D proven far better than vaccines at preventing influenza infections*:
> 
> http://bit.ly/aRRCH1


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Get the fricking flu shot already! I get them every year, and I don't get the flu, and it definitely doesn't both my DP/DR, but, of course, everyone is different.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't had the flu in years and I never got a flu shot in my life







I think it everyone around you gets one you should safe. Just advertise it to everyone you interact with!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I had like two seconds to reply because I had some other things to do like attend to a fussy toddler. If you are comparing me to some dumb fuck idiot in PETA then you can go suck a tail pipe on a car.

My son only has the Dtap vaccine. I don't fuck around with tetanus. We see chiropractors once a month even my son gets adjusted. We all takes lots of vitamin D and other supplements not from the grocery store. We eat organic and drink Kombucha tea. I buy USA made products and make my own shit. I'm far from being compared to fuck PETA hypocrites. FUCK BIG-PHARMA


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Inzom said:


> *Vitamin D proven far better than vaccines at preventing influenza infections*:
> 
> http://bit.ly/aRRCH1


Yes <3


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Please don't take the swine flu shot. I never will, or any other vaccine for that matter. Do as much research as you can on this topic. The fact that the swine flu is is a hoax created in order to get you to take the shot is basically out in the open now. Tons of info on the subject, check out youtube or http://www.vaccinetruth.org/

If you think that vaccines do any good, then you are being sold a lie, just as your doctors are.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Man its like talking about religion... or listen to metalheads bitch about whats "real black metal".	lol. mmm no its not that bad, yet







.

I'd suck a tailpipe, but I don't own a car... or a TV.. or a shirt.. hair-shirt all the way. I don't have kids. I don't even own a computer. I live in a tree and use their network. ----- I was just joking around MP









Yeah its confusing to me cause i've always been against all pills and vaccines and all that. I do take a lot of vitamins. Sublingual B complex.	I've heard different stories. My brother has DP/DR and after getting hte flu over and over he now doesn't miss a shot and he used to not get them. Never wanted to. But the flu dragged him through the mud so badly. So some poeple always get shots and claim they dont get hte flu and tha tif they do get the flu its hell for them. I've heard about Vitamin B will do the trick.

JD9034: I don't need the swine flu vaccine because I got swine flu! The vaccine was offered to me for free. It was like nothing to get it for me. Just walk over and get it..... But I passed because of obvious reasons. Then I got the Swine Flu, then I got DP/DR. Other factors probably contributed to getting DP/DR but getting Swine Flu was at that same time.	I got it from a guy at work. It went around work pretty bad. More people got it than I thought. I didn't realize I had the flu and then was very close with somebody (ahem) and she did not get it - later when I found out what I had I told her, and she said she was fine and that she had gotten the swine flu vaccine previously. She always gets flu shots I guess.

So far I still have not gotten a shot. If its really that bad and unnecessary then I probably wont. I'll talk to some doctors and family members about it too.

Swine flu was most likely man-made......


----------

